# WHAT DOES "&nbsp; &nbsp; " MEAN IN THE DESCRIPTION OF A DP FOR SALE?



## GB Mac

"&nbsp; &nbsp; " IS THE ONLY TEXT IN UNDER THE DESCRIPTION OF A NEW 2016 NEWMAR VENTANA LE 3709 FOR SALE ON THIS WEBSITE ALONG WITH MORE THAN $66K DISCOUNT. DOES IT MEAN THIS COACH WAS IN AN ACCIDENT?


----------



## C Nash

This may help https://dimaroan.home.xs4all.nl/htl/faq1.html


----------



## Emma Brian

A non-break space in HTML is called "&nbsp".


----------



## Cindy Hendricks

Yes, that's exactly what it is.


----------

